# Bass hair jigs



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

I am looking for some help I am wanting make some hair jigs with bear hair but I have no experance in this can anyone help what is the best way ? 
is it better tying them with ultrawire or (kevlar)- thread I would appereate any help you could pass on to me 

THANKS
KINGFISHER


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have always used thread to tie jigs, and i seal the thread and hair with clear finger nail polish. I have had no problems tying jigs this way.


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

THANKS BASSMAN,
 I will give that a try


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Joe's Rootbeer Roundhead - full directions and a dowloadable video to show you how available here

Joe C.


----------

